# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  مزایای زبان objective c چیست ؟

## es.es.es

سلام دوستان من میخوام شروع کنم به برنامه نویسی برای دیوایس های اپل ولی یکسری سوال ها دارم که ممنون میشم اگه میدونید جواب بدید
1-تفاوت اصلی آبجکتیو سی در چیست و مثلا با جاوا یا سی شارپ چه تفاوت هایی داره(به جز سینتکس)
2- با آبجکتیو سی فقط میشه برای اپل برنامه نوشت یا کارهای دیگه هم میشه کرد؟
3- با چه ابزاری میشه باهاش کد نویسی کرد؟
با تجدید تشکر

----------


## (while(c=1) printf(cpp=0

*



			
				1-تفاوت اصلی آبجکتیو سی در چیست و مثلا با جاوا یا سی شارپ چه تفاوت هایی داره(به جز سینتکس)
			
		

**شرکت اپل سبک ارسال پیام زبان برنامه نویسی Smalltalk رو به زبان Objective-C اضافه کرد.
*
*



			
				2- با آبجکتیو سی فقط میشه برای اپل برنامه نوشت یا کارهای دیگه هم میشه کرد؟
			
		

**زبان Objective-C به منظور توسعه اپلیکیشن برای دو سیستم عامل شرکت اپل به نام Mac OS X و iOS توسط شرکت اپل توسعه داده شد.* *فرِیم وُرک GNUstep (که شبیه به فریم وُرک Cocoa شرکت اپل هست) به منظور توسعه اپلیکیشن در زبان Objective-C تحت سیستم عامل های ویندوز و لینوکس توسط توسعه دهندگان GNUstep توسعه داده شد.
*
*



			
				3- با چه ابزاری میشه باهاش کد نویسی کرد؟
			
		

**Xcode (یک IDE قدرتمند برای توسعه اپلیکیشن برای سیستم عامل های iOS و  Mac OS X) به علاوه فرِیم وُرک  Cocoa مخصوص سیستم عامل Mac OS X و فرِیم وُرک Cocoa Touch مخصوص سیستم عامل IOS  که حاوی کتابخانه ای عظیم هستن.
iOS SDK*

در خلاصه، مزایای استفاده از زبان Objective-C برمیگرده به استفاده از کتابخانه (Library) های Cocoa و Cocoa Touch که حاویه کدهای از قبل نوشته شده توسط توسعه دهندگان شرکت اپل هستن; در صورت استفاده نکردن از این کتابخانه ها در برنامه ها، برنامه های نوشته شده در این زبان در هر سیستم عامل و محیطی که کامپایلر GCC وجود داشته باشه، قابل استفاده هستن; 


*

*

*iOS  SDK
**


*

----------

